# Giving it all up



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi guys just to let you know that due to a significant change in circumstances im no longer going to be breeding mice after the current litters are born.

Pretty much all stock will be going, i may keep a couple as pets but I just dont have the time or budget for breeding and showing.

Ive listed a few in the sales sections for now, there are still a fair few litters due over the next few weeks so there will be babies and adults available, bucks and does mostly in petline tan, fox, variegated, broken, satin possibly, and rump whites.

I will try to sort pics of them all as I go but nolonger have a posh camera so please bare with me. Youre more than welcome to come and view babies before theyre ready though.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this...I only wish I lived closer as your mice are gorgeous. Best of luck with it all


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

It's wierd you going out just as here I am coming in.....and what a shame because you ARE near to me, how jolly annoying :?

Well I hope it's painless for you although parting with our animals is NEVER entirely painless but I wish you all the best anyway.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Good luck with whatever you are going to be doing! All the best


----------

